# Lemartes: Guardian of the Lost



## Kalamoj (Nov 8, 2013)

The most expensive book ever released by BL.
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Home/service-studs-lamartes.html

The slipcase is awesomee regardless.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

That is absolute bullshit!! Worst promotion idea BL have ever had, all that means it that only the people who obsessively buy from BL will be able to get Lemartes, something that I would have really considered getting as I love anything to do with the Blood Angels.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well technically it costs nothing. But I see your point. This shouldn't be a problem for me though, as I often buy quite a lot of BL novels in batch. 

That being said, can't wait to see what people put these on Ebay for....


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Despite having spent the best part of 2 grand over the years on Black Library books, and nearer 15 grand on Warhammer, 40K, Forge world and Warhammer Forge books and models from the actual stores/sites with nearly 12 years support? But I have never spent more than £45 on the Black Library site, so I have no service studs.

Get anal fucked by an cactus coated with ghost chilli, Games Workshop/Black Library, and choke on my shit as i push it down your oesophagus with my massive chode.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Well technically it costs nothing. But I see your point. This shouldn't be a problem for me though, as I often buy quite a lot of BL novels in batch.
> 
> That being said, can't wait to see what people put these on Ebay for....


At the rate they are putting stuff out now you'd either have to buy each and every LE that comes out, or buy older products along with the new to have the six service studs in time. (I remember when 3 books a month, all new, used to be the minimum for BL. Now we are lucky to get more than one new book a month.)

Basically this entire thing adds up to this; spend £270 by April 15th and get a free LE novella.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Luckily enough, I haven't bought all the Collectors Editions yet, and my OCD is hating me for it. So Now it's just a case of buying them to make it up.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Luckily enough, I haven't bought all the Collectors Editions yet, and my OCD is hating me for it. So Now it's just a case of buying them to make it up.


As nice as the CE's are, I can't bring myself to spend £20 on a book that I already have. I only have the first three HH books in CE because BL send them to me in the final review package they actually sent out, and I buy all the new HH books in CE.

The only one I am considering getting is Fulgrim, because that was the first HH/40k/WHF book I read and the first book I read that got me into reading. Prior to that i'd read almost nothing in my life. And now I have five bookcases that are full of or nearly filled with books. :grin:

For that Fulgrim will always be special to me.


LotN


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

I was going to buy the first editions of Sabbat Crusade and Sons of Wrath at the Black Library weekender,but now I think I'll wait till they go on sale on there website.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Just when you think they can't go any lower, they do shit like this. Not really surprised though, the way they've been going lately.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

March of Time said:


> I was going to buy the first editions of Sabbat Crusade and Sons of Wrath at the Black Library weekender,but now I think I'll wait till they go on sale on there website.


Ha! But of course. Suddenly the pricing of those novels becomes abundantly clear.


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

After this, I wonder what will be next? Donating blood or organs?


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

And how many of you WILL donate blood or organs? They only do this crap because it works.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

That really does look lovely! bit of a shitty way to get it though for those that wont spend that amount needed.
And what an absolute shame that you have to spend £45 in 1 order to get a stud, if it was a case of every £45 from now til April that got you a stud then ok.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The real problem here is that having over the past year spent well over a grand on picking up every BL novel in stock on their website I have nothing to buy right now with the exception of the two First Editions coming up. Looking at what BL has released over the past months there has been barely anything new, just a constant stream of re-relases and different formats along with a flood of e-shorts. 

Provided I manage to get my hands on both of the First Editions I get two badges, but I would still have to dig up 240€ worth of books to buy from them between now and April. At this pace I will be buying Gallery Prints and hardback HH books just to get enough service studs.


----------



## Kalamoj (Nov 8, 2013)

The best part is that I ordered 2 Visions of Heresy for a friend.
FUUUUUU!!!! :angry:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

That's bad, that whopping order of £300 would only net you 1 whole stud. 2 if you bought them separately. I mean wow BL, really? spend over the required amount to get 6 studs but not get them. Huge fucking issue there.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Synopsis sounds crap. I have no interest whatsoever in earning these 'studs'. 

Regardless, it's a very odd (and unfair) way to measure brand loyalty.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wtf is a service stud? I don't get it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

When you spend £45 or more in one purchase at BL, you get a stud, just one though no matter how much you spend. Then if you have six by April, you get Lemartes. They can be used for nothing else and will disappear after April.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Lol Fuck off. Think I'll just stick to B and N.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

How many people clicked on their accounts, hoping to see like 100 studs based on their past purchases totaling $ 45 or more? Rofl.
Also any plot summary that uses an exclamation mark means the book is most likely terrible.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> How many people clicked on their accounts, hoping to see like 100 studs based on their past purchases totaling $ 45 or more? Rofl.
> Also any plot summary that uses an exclamation mark means the book is most likely terrible.


Yes, and agreed. :laugh:

The plot just seems like your normal run-of-the-mill Space Marine Battles Novel plot. Nothing exciting.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Kind of a bad idea. The story doesn't sound that interesting, and what could people possibly force themselves to buy to get that total.

By the way, a little off topic but is Visions of Heresy limited edition different at all from the old? It looks nice and it looks... longer but does is have more substantial lore?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Consider this, guys.

Games Workshop; "hey, guys, thanks for all your continued support, as a reward for you guys, we're introducing a loyalty card system. For every £45 you spend, you'll gain 1 token - these tokens can be used for several things, including free exclusive access to select novels."

That's rewarding, rather than penalising.

Someone needs to give these felchbabies a course in sales psychology.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Seems stupid and I'm not the least interested in this book!


----------



## kujwa (Dec 19, 2012)

has Annadale written anything good? i've only read Mephistion and it was a chore to get through. Even the White Dwarf review had to stretch it's wording to make the book sound appealing.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

kujwa said:


> has Annadale written anything good? i've only read Mephistion and it was a chore to get through. Even the White Dwarf review had to stretch it's wording to make the book sound appealing.


I would say _Veritas Ferums_ is a good short audio by him, but that's the only thing I've read/listened to from him.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

ckcrawford said:


> Kind of a bad idea. The story doesn't sound that interesting, and what could people possibly force themselves to buy to get that total.
> 
> By the way, a little off topic but is Visions of Heresy limited edition different at all from the old? It looks nice and it looks... longer but does is have more substantial lore?


In regards to what I would have to force myself to buy. I started late. I picked up the first Space Wolves novel and Horus Rising about 2 weeks before Brotherhood of the Storm first went on sale as a limited edition. I have been picking up mostly the new releases, but there are countless things that interest me on the BL website. A TON of the Print on Demand books that were mostly printed before I started reading are a perfect example. As well as some of the HH posters, as I do love the cover art.
Just those, if planned correctly, can get me to the total.
Not even including any of the newer releases such as The War for Rynn's World, the 3 Sanctus Reach novellas, some audio dramas, The Imperial Knight Companion, etc.
So while I don't buy EVERYTHING, there is still a ton of stuff that has caught my interest that has been on my list for a while. The Necromunda omnibuses sound awesome. Since I live in the US, and the post here treats packages like shit, I usually do orders $160+ at a time to get free UPS shipping. So I will just have to place 2 orders instead of 1 every so often.
I will say that those who are fortunate enough to have started reading when Warhammer fiction started/have enough extra cash to pick up EVERYTHING that has come out that they are interested in to date, this could be a little hard. 
But hey, maybe they have a plan to make it work out.

I did just get some info from them that you could earn service studs at the Weekender though.

"Every time you spend over £45 at the event we will be issuing you with a service stud card which you will need to fill out and hand back at the end of the event. The service stud will then appear in your account with two weeks of the event."


And in regards to the new Visions vs the Old. This new one has updated lore, and more of it.
So the stuff that has changed since the old one(such as legions sizes, etc) as well as some of the stuff like the Imperium Secondus I think are a bit more indepth/actually exist.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

ehhhhh - which kidney to sell


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Consider this, guys.
> 
> Games Workshop; "hey, guys, thanks for all your continued support, as a reward for you guys, we're introducing a loyalty card system. For every £45 you spend, you'll gain 1 token - these tokens can be used for several things, including free exclusive access to select novels."
> 
> ...


I've been saying for a good while that BL and GW should do a reward card system. With things increasing in price hugely, more and more people are turning to discount stores or just not buying in general. And this 'deal' is nothing but greed. 

After how much this book would essentially cost, unless you end up convulsing in a state of orgasmic euphoria after every word you read. I do have to wonder how many copies will get sold in April.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> In regards to what I would have to force myself to buy. I started late. I picked up the first Space Wolves novel and Horus Rising about 2 weeks before Brotherhood of the Storm first went on sale as a limited edition. I have been picking up mostly the new releases, but there are countless things that interest me on the BL website. A TON of the Print on Demand books that were mostly printed before I started reading are a perfect example. As well as some of the HH posters, as I do love the cover art.
> Just those, if planned correctly, can get me to the total.
> Not even including any of the newer releases such as The War for Rynn's World, the 3 Sanctus Reach novellas, some audio dramas, The Imperial Knight Companion, etc.
> So while I don't buy EVERYTHING, there is still a ton of stuff that has caught my interest that has been on my list for a while. The Necromunda omnibuses sound awesome. Since I live in the US, and the post here treats packages like shit, I usually do orders $160+ at a time to get free UPS shipping. So I will just have to place 2 orders instead of 1 every so often.
> ...


Nice... Lot to catch up on. Enjoy though, sounds pretty cool.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

I got this email from Black Library today,


Congratulations on reaching six Service Studs and securing your free First Edition novel. 

We have now recorded this achievement and can guarantee that you will be receiving one copy of Lemartes: Guardian of the Lost.

To allow you to continue collecting Service Studs and receive an additional copy of Lemartes: Guardian of the Lost, I have reset your Service Stud total to zero.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Curious, what did you buy to get tye 6?
I only have 3 so far, will have my 4th on Friday, 5th whenever legacies of betrayal goes on sale and 6th in jan


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

evanswolves said:


> Curious, what did you buy to get tye 6?
> I only have 3 so far, will have my 4th on Friday, 5th whenever legacies of betrayal goes on sale and 6th in jan




Advent Calendar 2014

Horus Heresy weekender! Ticket

The Seventh Serpent
Path Forsaken/Howl of the Banshee
Master of the First/The Long Night
Alone

Visions of War
SMB Wallpapers

Sons of wrath
Sabbat Crusade
Honour: Space Marines

Claw of Mork
Ice Claw
Maledictus
Dantes Canyon
Brotherhood of the Storm


----------

